# TCP 380 and ProMag clips



## marconewt (Dec 31, 2012)

i've tried two different ProMag clips in my TCP 380. They don't stay in the gun..They pop out on the first shot.

Actually, i can give the clip a tug when installed in the gun, and it comes out!! 

Any suggestions? Are they just junk? thanx


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See my answer at: http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/32388-taurus-pt-738-380-clip-will-not-slide-into-gun.html
(It's the last post made today, I think.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

marconewt said:


> i've tried two different ProMag
> 
> ....
> 
> Are they just junk? thanx


Yes.


----------



## Soldiernurse (Aug 12, 2011)

First, a clip? A magazine is what is used to feed the weapon itself, whereas a clip is used to feed the magazine. Clips make loading of magazines much easier and faster, and in some cases, a clip is required in order for the magazine to work (e.g. M1 Garand).

All 3 of my TCP 738 mags work just fine. I have 1 mag that came NIB w/Mighty Mouse, the other 2 mags are ProMags.

Maybe sit down & apologize to your ProMags for referring to them as clips.


----------

